# How to measure the color temperature of a light source?



## Cemoi

What kind of equipment is needed to measure the color temperature of a light source (LED or other)?
Is it a professional and expensive equipment (spectrometer?) or is an easier way to measure this?
And what about the CRI?


----------



## R33E8

http://www.isuzuoptics.com.tw/product/CS100.htm

You can use that to find the color temperature... I've used that gun before and it's really simple.. Just make sure you measure at exactly the same distance and angle each time to insure comparable results.. You can use an integrating sphere to find the CRI and the color temp at the same time..

http://www.isuzuoptics.com.tw/product/ledtec.htm


----------



## Superdave

we have one of these at work: http://www.sencore.com/products/color-light/10 (actually an older version, the 5000) and were trying to measure color temp with it. we could never seem to get any decent results. 


One of these days i'll work on it more, it's actually for calibrating video displays but i think it's only been used once in 3 years for that. :naughty:


----------

